# Ranking Reels



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

OK, I have another thread started about bottom fishing reels. There were some great suggestions there. It is mind numbing the amount of different reels there are to choose from. So I would like to throw out some reels and ask that you rank them in the order you would like best for bottom fishing. Rank them as if money is no object, because I may can get one used whereas a lower cost reel may only be gotten new.

Baja Special, Daiwa Sealine 400H, Torque 300(older model), Torque 30, Avet MXL, Torium 16 or 30, Accurate Boss 870 (older twin drag, single speed reel), Saragosa 18000F, Penn 4/0

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I had to really think about this and consider the fact that you may buy a used one and at what price you may find them used. I'll also consider a lever drag over a star drag any day. I assume you meant the Torque 30 as in the Torque 30 star drag? Considering all of this, this is where I got myself and I'm still a little on the fence about them. 

*notice I omitted the Saragossa 18000F. Spinners can be great for bottom fishing but will never have the torque the others do and therefore I just felt it didn't belong

1)TRQ300- You can find these used for awesome deals. That's the reason for it being number one. Best bang for the buck
2)Avet MXL
3)Accurate 870
4)Baja Special
5)TRQ30 (star drag version)
6-7) Tossup between the 4/0 and the Tor16-30
8) Daiwa Sealine 400H


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Chris, both Torques I'm looking at are star drags. The only lever drags in my list would be the Avet and Accurate. Would this change your rankings? Thanks for your input. 

Again, assume price is no object. As I might could get a Torque 30 for the same price as a Torque 300.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd keep it the same. If you can get either of the lever drags for the price that you can find older Torques, I'd go with them, BUT that TRQ300 is a beast of a star drag reel and tank-like in durability. I am selling one for a customer right now if you're interested. He wants $250.00 for it and its been used maybe 3 times. You may want to look and see what options you have first


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

1) Baja Special – still in production so if you break something you can get parts. Double AR dogs, narrow frame, good mid range gear ratio. I use one for live bait bottom and heavy jigging. 
2) TRQ300- awesome reel but out of production. Heavier than the Baja. High speed which I like but I wouldn’t want to jig with it.
3) Accurate 870 – hard to bet against an Accurate but I’d want a newer version with AR dogs + AR bearing. I believe these only have the AR bearing. 
4) Tor16-30 – If they have the Alan Tani upgraded I read they’re pretty good. Never used one myself. They’re light with decent drag making them versatile. 
5) TRQ30 – I assume these are decent but I don’t like the wide spool for bottom fishing.
6) Penn 4/0 – Good old school tough reel. Personally I just like the newer technology but I’ve caught lots of fish of these. I’d still use one in a heartbeat.
7) Daiwa Sealine 400H – Never used one but I read they’re decent reels.
8) Avet MXL & LX – fun little reel, I had one a few years ago but I got my butt whooped by larger fish because the weak drag. For light bottom they’re lots of fun but you never know when your mingo will get swallowed by something big.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks guys for the input and the reasons behind the rankings. That's what I need. Please keep them coming. 

Chris, why do you like the lever drags over the star drags for bottom fishing?


----------



## Tunanorth (Feb 22, 2012)

The "new" Penn Torque star drags come in 3 widths with the same sideplate.
The "40" is the "wide", the 30 is "square", and the 25N is the narrow. 
The new TRQ star drags come stock with 6-1 gears, but 5.4-1 or 4.8-1 gears are an available option.
Since lever drags are in the equation, consider the new Torque LD2 series,; comes in 4 sizes, but the TRQ30LD2 or TRQ40NLD2 appear to be in the size grouping under discussion.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Tunanorth said:


> The "new" Penn Torque star drags come in 3 widths with the same sideplate.
> The "40" is the "wide", the 30 is "square", and the 25N is the narrow.
> The new TRQ star drags come stock with 6-1 gears, but 5.4-1 or 4.8-1 gears are an available option.
> Since lever drags are in the equation, consider the new Torque LD2 series,; comes in 4 sizes, but the TRQ30LD2 or TRQ40NLD2 appear to be in the size grouping under discussion.



Since I can't get them side by side for comparison, can you give me the spool width on the baja vs Trq 30?


----------



## Tunanorth (Feb 22, 2012)

*reels*



bamacpa said:


> Since I can't get them side by side for comparison, can you give me the spool width on the baja vs Trq 30?




The TRQ30 is the same width as the Baja Special, but the TRQ30 is a smaller-diameter sideplate, and so looks "square", while the taller Baja Special looks "narrow".
The TRQ40N size [comes in 2-speed lever drag only] is the exact same width and sideplate diameter as the 113HN Baja Special;.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

OK, is there no one that uses a spinning reel for near shore bottom fishing? That's why I put the Saragosa in there. I realize bottom fishing puts a strain on the equipment, but it's not like I'm going to be fishing two or three days a week. Maybe two or three times a month. Anyone fish with spinners? If so, which ones? Thanks.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I inshore Grouper fish sometimes with my Saragosa 18000 and my 400 gr OTI jogging rod. You have to be quick on the draw and let the rod do the work.


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN (Jan 9, 2013)

*Reels*

Has anyone used Canyon reels I'm looking into getting an HSX-30!!! They say they have 78 lbs of drag sounds like a good jigging reel!! Thank you Tom:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Baja Special, all you need.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I use Penn's Torque and Baja Special. The older International Torque is a high speed 6.1:1 but will work. The Baja Special is the same thing without the anti-reverse bearing and a much better (lower) gear ratio for bottom fishing. Much lighter also.

Any of the Shimano Toriums but only the lower speed ones. The bad thing on these is frame corrosion and the small A/R bearing.

I like Star drag reels for bottom fishing. You can tighten the drag all you want and not worry about hurting anything. The smaller lever drag reels will give you problems fishing this way unless they incorporate side thrust bearings and 99% of them don't.

For Snapper fishing I use spinning reels b/c we always chum them off the bottom.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

THONAS J. RYAN said:


> Has anyone used Canyon reels I'm looking into getting an HSX-30!!! They say they have 78 lbs of drag sounds like a good jigging reel!! Thank you Tom:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Hey Tom,

You already have a Canyon HS-30..! It has a twin drag and double dogs just like a Penn International Reel..!!

Pictures before cleaning..


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

love my talicas and torsa


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The Torsa does have a huge and powerful drag..!!


----------

